# Ich hab's schon wieder getan



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich gehöre ich ja zur Gruppe der bekennenden Günstigangler
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207018
versuche also verhältnismäßig günstiges Gerät zu erwerben.

Leider wirkt sich meine Art von Möchtegern-Sparsamkeit so gar nicht auf meinen Gesamtkonsum aus.
Anstatt die alljährlichen Frühlingsmessen abzuwarten, dort mit einem langen Einkaufszettel zu erscheinen, die meinen tatsächlichen Bedarf abdecken, bekämpfte ich im Dezember die winterliche Langeweile wieder mal mit dem Schmökern in diversen Katalogen und wunderschönen Bestellungen, die mein Herz erfreuten.

Bei ebay sah ich außerdem eine Pennrolle, deren Auktion wohl viele andere übersehen haben. Die hab ich wirklich günstig geschossen, ein echtes Schnäppchen. Doch nun hatte ich eine Rolle, die ich im Prinzip nicht benötigte. Also ab zum Händler um die Ecke, dort fand ich die passende schwere Spinnrute dazu. Nur so macht die Rolle nun auch Sinn. 1x Geflecht + 1x Mono f. Ersatzspule dazu, einsatzbereit. Nur die Gewässer sind's noch nicht.

Ende Dezember sah ich, dass die günstige Askaribestellung (10% Aktion) ein paar Tage günstiger gewesen wäre (20%!).
Das war doch letztes Jahr schon so. Hatte ich mir nicht vorgenommen bis kurz vor Weihnachten zu warten, verdammt?! 
Gerlinger machte es mir da einfacher, haben keine Weihnachtsaktionen, da kann ich immer bestellen ohne schlechtes Gewissen.

Gut, der Krempelbedarf war absolut gedeckt, auch weit über den tatsächlichen Bedarf hinaus. Mein Vorsatz für's neue Jahr:
*ich kaufe jetzt nur noch, was ich wirklich brauche*.

Am Samstag war ich n'Pöttchen Maden holen. "Guck mal, ich hab hier diverse 4-play-Wobbler für den halben Kurs", meinte mein Dealer. Wissend, dass ich nur halb so oft spinnen gehe, wie ich Kunstköder kaufe, musste der große Suspender in Barschdesign natürlich trotzdem mit, ich konnte nicht anders. Ist der geil! Ich brachte ihn in der neuen Box unter (im Nov. im Baumarkt gesehen).

Nun stehen die Messe Dortmund & Lingen vor der Tür und ich hab so gar keinen 'Auftrag'; ganz schlecht. 
Der neue Askari-Katalog ist schon da (ich hab auch bereits ein paar Sachen gesehen), Gerlinger kommt die Tage, Stollenwerk etwas später.

Meine Freundin fragte, ob ich mit in die Stadt fahre am Wochenend, sie bräuchte neue Schuhe.
Ich sagte ihr, sie hat doch'n Knall.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

 kenn ich irgendwoher


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wunderbar. !!!

Bei mir ist alles schon bereit für die neue Saison.Alles schon gekauft und das "Winterloch" wunderbar überlebt. :q


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ey, ich fühle mich erwischt. Is das bei Euch auch so, sobald die Angelsaison vorbei ist, beginnt nach einer Phase des Wartens die Überbrückung der Wartezeit mit dem Einkauf von all den Dingen, die man eventuell unbedingt zu brauchen glaubt.


----------



## carphunter1678 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

das kenne ich auch irgendwoh her wenn bei mir im winter langeweile aufkommt dann verfalle ich auch in einen shoppingwahn das ist echt schlimm teilweise gehen da 100 bis 150€ im monat drauf


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehöre ich ja zur Gruppe der bekennenden Günstigangler
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207018
> versuche also verhältnismäßig günstiges Gerät zu erwerben.
> 
> ...




Ist dir Langweilig  Kati mit Glied?


----------



## Janbr (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

@ Kati

Kannst du dir jetzt vorstellen es wuerde auch Angelkram im Supermarkt geben? Dann weisst du ungefaehr welche Probleme ich hier hab und was fuer Zeug ich schon gekauft habe ohne es auch nur annaehernd zu brauchen...... Nicht gut!

Gruss

Jan


----------



## DeHeld (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .......Meine Freundin fragte, ob ich mit in die Stadt fahre am Wochenend, sie bräuchte neue Schuhe.
> Ich sagte ihr, sie hat doch'n Knall.




Solche Dinge kommen auch nur im echten Leben vor!


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wie ich dich verstehen kann :m

Ich hab jetz auch schon zum zweiten Mal meine Ruten und Rollen ausgemottet, komplett zerlegt, gesäubert, geölt und wieder zusammengebaut. Jetz überlege ich ob ich mir neue Bremsscheiben für ein paar Rollen holen sollte... Leider ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass ich zwei Ersatzspulen (die ich noch nie gebraucht habe) noch ungefüllt hier rumfliegen habe ... welch Frevel! Und mindestens zwei Ruten haben keine passenden Rollen :e

Ich hab mein komplettes Gufisortiment nun mit Stingern versehen... und zwar mit der Ködernadel durch das Gummi durch... einige Drillinge bei Wobblern, Spinnern und Blinkern ausgetauscht udn neue Stahlvorfächer getwizzelt.

Kleinkram hab ich im Prinzip alles zusammen, aber von KuKö-Angeboten muss ich mich auch soweit es geht fernhalten. Außerdem müsste ich mich nach meiner Stinger- und Austauschaktion wieder mit Drillingen eindecken... 7x7 hab ich auch nurnoch in 15 und 24lbs...

It's like a never ending story...

Und da sagt mir doch glatt nen Kumpel er würde sich nen neues iPhone kaufen wollen ... WAS FÜR EINE VERSCHWENDUNG! DAS BRAUCHT DOCH KEIN MENSCH! |krach:



|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

 

Gummifische bin ich momentan echt kaufsüchtig, und besonders mit dem Angelkram im Supermarkt muss im Amiland echt böse sein 

Dann suche ich noch ne schöne Vertikalrute weil meine Baitcaster kann ja nicht ungenutzt bleiben.

Wenn das Budget nicht begrenzt wäre fände ich das noch ganz schön.


----------



## NickAdams (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Man kann nur auf einer Liege liegen und nur in einem Brolly schlafen. Trotzdem ist der Keller voll davon....
Schöner Bericht von Kati, auch literarisch besonders wertvoll...

So long,

Nick


----------



## Michl1086 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ey, ich fühle mich erwischt. Is das bei Euch auch so, sobald die Angelsaison vorbei ist, beginnt nach einer Phase des Wartens die Überbrückung der Wartezeit mit dem Einkauf von all den Dingen, die man eventuell unbedingt zu brauchen glaubt.



...genau das isses... hab mir am Wochenende Kleinkram, Zubehör, etc. für 120 € besorgt, den ich eigentlich gar nicht oder nur teilweise brauche... ("porbier ich BESTIMMT alles mal aus...^^ lol ) #q

ne Shimano Baitrunner für 60 Öcken wollte auch unbedingt mit zu mir nach Hause... dafür hab ich aber eigentlich gar keine Rute... hmmm...|kopfkrat

ach ja, und ne Feederrute + Rolle will ich mir demnächst ja auch noch besorgen...

und vor drei, vier Wochen: der Plano 7771 - Angelkoffer für ca. 70,- war ja auch n Schnäppchen...

egal, is ja für n' guten Zweck *g :vik:


----------



## guifri (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Neulich war ich auf dem Weg der Genesung von der Angelkaufsucht...ich dachte mir, ich verkaufe die Sachen, die ich nicht mehr brauche in der Bucht...da waren neuwertige Teile dabei, Shimano Baitrunner Aero..Shimano Charter Special..Rhino xtra Dive...ich war so stolz auf mich.

Meine Frau fragte, ob ich krank sei.

Und was mache ich?.....Bestelle am selben Tag, wo ich die Auktion einstelle, ne Daiwa Saltiga 6000 und ne Shimano Antares Boat...waren doch so tólle Schnäppchen.

Ratet mal, wie das Verhältnis Einnahmen zu Ausgaben ausgegangen ist...#c

Dafür darf ich jetzt die nahezu ungetragenen Boss-Stiefel ebnfalls veräußern


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

So gehts mir auch. Je länger ich nich fischen gehen kann, desto öfters wandern die Kataloge in die Hand|rolleyes. Ich bild mir dann immer ein Sachen kaufen zu müssen die ich eigentlich garnicht brauche. Bei den Katalogen ist der Vorteil die Bedenkzeit. Ich schaffs eigentlich fast immer bei Bestellungen nur das zu bestellen was ich wirklich brauch und mich rechtzeitig auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück zu holen. Beim Tackle Dealer gibts kein Pardon, da kauf ich mich öfters mal dumm und dämlich. Erst vor kurzem hab ich meine "alte" Barschrute verkaufen müssen weil ich nicht nein zu ner Vendetta sagen konnte:m


----------



## DeHeld (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Willkommen bei den "Anonymen Angelsacheneinkäufer"


----------



## Moerser83 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Mir gehts auch so wie den meisten hier, wenn ich mich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin und ein Tacklehändler der zufällig aufm Weg liegt sehe, weiss Sie schon ganz genau wo es jetzt gleich hingeht. 
Will meistens ja nur Gucken was der im Sortiment hat aber ohne was zu kaufen kann ich nicht den Laden verlassen, ausser das ist so ein Tackleladen der nur alten Mist hat. 
Es ist einfach so verlockend.


----------



## cafabu (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Moin, moin, hallo Kati,
wir kennen uns ja schon von den Günstigoutern. Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus mit dem Winterlochüberbrücken, stöbern, schnuppern und zugeschlagen. Muss aber in Relation zurm Originalpreis günstig sein.
Seit meine Frau in Norwegen allerdings auch mit dem Angeln angefangen hat, vor einigen Jahren, hat sie den Überblick über Teile und Gerätschaften. Sie meint wir haben den Angelkeller absolut ausreichend gefüllt und sie hat recht damit. Also wenn's denn was Neues sein soll, wird's beurteilt, ausdiskutiert, genehmigt und das Alte geht dann in die Bucht um zumindest teilweise eine Refinanzierung zu haben. Und das funzt tatsächlich und damit werden die Gerätschaften eben noch günstiger!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## olaf70 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen : Es heißt nicht umsonst Tackle-"Dealer"!

Da helfen keine guten Vorsätze, Selbsthilfegruppen, kalter Entzug oder professionelle Therapie mit psychologischer Unterstützung.

Der Mensch ist eben noch immer Jäger und Sammler! Und wenn irgendwo noch ein Schild "-30%" dranhängt, ist fast schon egal was man kauft|supergri.


----------



## littleFisherman (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

kenn ich auch nur zu gut 
Das neue Jahr hat kaum angefangen und sobald mein Händler des Vertrauens wieder offen hatte stand ich auch schon wieder auf der Matte. Die Ferien über schon die ganze Zeit zusammengesucht was ich denn alles brauch, Kukö Kiste sortiert, Angeltasche gesäubert, das übliche eben 
Und dann stand ich mit meinem Weihnachtsgeld in der Hand inmitten dieser Fülle von Angeboten  Neben lauter kleinkram ist dann doch ne neue Rute mit Rolle bei rausgesprungen, obwohl ich eig nur nach ner neuen Rute schauen wollte, aber die Rolle hat eben so im Neonlicht geblitz 
Alles in allem an dem Tag 160 € los geworden :/

Petri


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Die Probleme, Kohle bei Tackle-Dealern (egal ob "online" oder im "RL", wie Freaks zu sagen pflegen ) liegen zu lassen, komme ich zur Zeit gar nicht... Möbelhäuser (auch in Blau-Gelb ), Baumärkte, Raumausstatter, Markiesen- und Rolladenheinis, Schreiner sind zur Zeit meine bevorzugten Tummelplätze. Ich hab eher die Sorge, mein Gerödel überhaupt irgendwo sinnvoll und sicher unterzubringen - von der Möglichkeit, dieses Jahr irgendwo zum Angeln zu kommen mal abgesehen.
Man muss die Pennunzen nicht für sein liebstes Hobby verprassen - gibt noch viele Alternativen. Man muss sie nur entdecken! :m


----------



## guifri (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Franky schrieb:


> ...
> Man muss die Pennunzen nicht für sein liebstes Hobby verprassen - gibt noch viele Alternativen. Man muss sie nur entdecken! :m



Richtig...ach, wenn´s nur das Angelzeug wäre, nein, ein "kleiner" Webergrill musste auch noch her (im Januar).....


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



guifri schrieb:


> Richtig...ach, wenn´s nur das Angelzeug wäre, nein, ein "kleiner" Webergrill musste auch noch her (im Januar).....



Sowatt?
*pling*
http://www.weberstephen.de/Default....tID=PROD361&pagetitle=One-Touch+Premium+57+cm
*plong*
#h #c :q :q :q


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Franky schrieb:


> Möbelhäuser (auch in Blau-Gelb ), Baumärkte, Raumausstatter, Markiesen- und Rolladenheinis, Schreiner sind zur Zeit meine bevorzugten Tummelplätze. Ich hab eher die Sorge, mein Gerödel überhaupt irgendwo sinnvoll und sicher unterzubringen - von der Möglichkeit, dieses Jahr irgendwo zum Angeln zu kommen mal abgesehen.
> Man muss die Pennunzen nicht für sein liebstes Hobby verprassen - gibt noch viele Alternativen. Man muss sie nur entdecken! :m



Das hört sich stark noch Neu- oder Umbau an. Viel Erfolg 

Ich bin grad umgezogen und bin auch noch nicht komplett... wenn man das überhaupt irgendwann von seinem Heim behaupten kann.

Und dann ist die Freundin auchnoch grad in Schweden und will ja auch alle 3-4 Wochen besucht werden ... und gleichzeitig noch für nen Sommerurlaub sparen ... man man man.

Da lebt man als Student statistisch gesehen an der Armutsgrenze und ist trotzdem den ganzen Tag nur damit beschäftigt zu planen und zu suchen...

:m


----------



## Pat 79 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Verdammte Winterpause !

Es vergeht momentan kaum ein Tag an dem ich nicht in irgendeinem Angelkatalog stöbere.
Könnte ja sein das ich bei den letzten 50 mal durchstöbern irgendwas "wirklich Wichtiges" übersehen habe. 

Am ersten Geschäftstag diesen Jahres hab ich auch gleich 200 E
bei meinem Angelhändler ausgeben.

Oh man


Gruß Pat


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Kann euch gar nicht verstehen, als erwachsener Mann ist man doch vernunftorientiert! 

Ich sag jetzt besser nicht, was ich mir so alles die letzten Wochen an Land gezogen habe. Am End' ließt es noch meine Geschiedene und dann plärrt sie wieder rum, weil sie die Kohle gerne hätte.


----------



## pfefferladen (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann euch gar nicht verstehen, als erwachsener Mann ist man doch vernunftorientiert!





:m wunderbar #6


----------



## alechandros (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wenn ich das alles so lese ist Angeln kein Hobby sondern eine Sucht. Je mehr man von dem Zeug hat desto mehr braucht man und wenn man es geschafft hat sich von einer einer Angelrute zu trennen dann kommen mindestens zwei neue. Ich habe am Anfang den Begriff Tackle-"Dealer"  nicht ernst genommen und dachte es ist eigentlich unfair so einen "netten" Menschen, der angeblich auch angelt, einen Dealer zu schimpfen. Aber je länger ich von der Sucht befallen bin desto mehr glaube da ist wirklich was dran. Ich komme in den Angelladen rein und der Dealer hat ein breites lächeln. Er weiß ganz genau, dass ich eigentlich nichts brauche. Für jede Fischart habe ich mindestens zwei Angelruten und trotzdem muss er nicht viel machen und ich kaufen eine neue. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel sind die das gleiche Problem haben. Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen oder zumindest die Tage zählen an denen wir "Clean" sind uns nichts neues gekauft haben. Wer hat Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## waterwild (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

IHR SEID ALLE SO UNGLAUBLICH SCHWACH! 
Ich z.B. hab den Winter über noch kein einziges Teil fürs "Angeln" gekauft.

(wenn da nicht das andere Hobby wäre :q)



--> Mal im Ernst - ich bin eigentlich auf Entzug. Konnte mich "noch" zurück halten. Allerdings nur, weil fürs andere Hobby einige Neuinvestitionen überfällig waren.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Sag ich doch immer, Angelkataloge sind die Pornohefte für Angler


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann euch gar nicht verstehen, als erwachsener Mann ist man doch vernunftorientiert!



Ja selbstverständlich. Ich besitze kein einziges Teil, das ich nicht aus vernunftgesteuerten Gründen gekauft habe. Ich kann für jedes einzelne Teil einen plausiblen Grund nennen, für jeden einzelnen meiner ungefähr 200 Wobbler. 

Oft erschließt sich der Grund ja auch erst beim betrachten des Objektes im Angelladen oder im Katalog. Das wird dann mit einem Impulskauf verglichen, was aber totaler Quatsch ist. Es ist lediglich das Erkennen und schließen einer Lücke im persönlichen Bestand.

Das mit Suchtverhalten geleichzusetzen finde ich arg übertrieben. Auch der Vergleich mit dem Schuhkaufrausch mancher Frauen hinkt gewaltig.
Laufen kann man zur Not auch ohne Schuhe. Ein paar Hausschluffen, ein paar für gut  (Schwarz, passt immer), ein paar für alle Tage und ein Paar für´s Grobe. Das reicht.

Oder hat schonmal jemand beim laufen einen Schuh unwiederbringbar verloren ? Hä ? Na ? 

Nein, sicher nicht.

Oder musste jemand während des laufens plötzlich die Fußbekleidung wechseln? Nein, sicher auch nicht. Und selbst wenn, wer schleppt denn bitteschön ein Dutzend verschiedene Schuhe mit sich rum, um auf sich ändernde Bedingungen reagieren zu können. Richtig, keine(r).

Bei Angelsachen, insbesondere Kunstködern, ist das doch was ganz anderes. Da musst Du Verluste in Kauf nehmen, die sofort an Ort und Stelle ausgeglichen werden müssen. Was bitte sind denn 200 unterschiedliche Wobbler, bei tausenden von möglichen Wetter,Wasser,Licht,Tageszeitkonstellationen, auf die es zu reagieren gilt?

Wir sind nicht süchtig, sondern handeln Vernunft- und Zielorientiert. Immer. Lasst Euch da nix einreden.


----------



## CarpDream (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja selbstverständlich. Ich besitze kein einziges Teil, das ich nicht aus vernunftgesteuerten Gründen gekauft habe. Ich kann für jedes einzelne Teil einen plausiblen Grund nennen, für jeden einzelnen meiner ungefähr 200 Wobbler.
> 
> Oft erschließt sich der Grund ja auch erst beim betrachten des Objektes im Angelladen oder im Katalog. Das wird dann mit einem Impulskauf verglichen, was aber totaler Quatsch ist. Es ist lediglich das Erkennen und schließen einer Lücke im persönlichen Bestand.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6|good:|good:|good:#6#6#6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Bei mir stimmt nur das *Verhältnis* von Gewässern, Fischen zu meinem Kunstköderbestand nicht, zu mindestens in 50 Kilometern Umkreis.

Bitte beim Denken das schlimmste annehmen.  
Und wenn Fische Frauen wären würde keine/r ohne Tüte bei mir nach Hause gehen. 

Bei meinem Gewissen könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen wie viele Schuhe meine Frau hat^^.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Na, da habe ich ja einige Leidensgenossen...

Ja, Ralle, der Vergleich mit der Schuhsucht der Mädels hinkt etwas, gebe ich zu. 
Nicht, dass ich deren Bedarf nicht erkenne, der erkenne ich ja selbst. 
Ich denke meinen Angelbedarf allerdings sinnvoll. 
Würde das "shoppen" (...was hasse ich dieses Wort!) bei den Mädels _ebenfalls_ in einer _sinnvollen und unbedingt notwenigen_ Bedarfsdeckung enden, siehe z.B. hier
http://shop.beate-uhse.com/product/overview/10506-stiefel/?page=1&source=left_category
wäre ja alles tutti, aber die Hühners haben von vernünftigem Equipment mal so überhaupt keinen Plan.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Hier kann dir geholfen werden.....


http://www.pascha.de/koeln/index.htm


----------



## wusel345 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, da habe ich ja einige Leidensgenossen...
> 
> Ja, Ralle, der Vergleich mit der Schuhsucht der Mädels hinkt etwas, gebe ich zu.
> Nicht, dass ich deren Bedarf nicht erkenne, der erkenne ich ja selbst.
> ...




Hi Kati,

wenn die Stiefel auf der ersten Seite, die Roten zu 85€, an der Seite geschlossen wären könnte man die glatt als Watstiefel für seichte Gewässer benutzen. |supergri Bei den Absätzen, wenn man sie durch Metallabsätze ersetzt, wird  gleichzeitig die Gefahr des Abrutschens an Kanten verhindert. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Und die Signalwirkung der Stiefel erst!!! Damit am Wasser ist man der Hingucker schlechthin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, Ralle, der Vergleich mit der Schuhsucht der Mädels hinkt etwas, gebe ich zu.



Wobei die Schuhsucht ja noch nicht das schlimmste ist.

Richtig harten Jungs empfehle ich mal, Frau in ein (seriöses) Miederwarengeschäft zu begleiten, weil Sie einen neuen BH braucht.

Da merkste erst mal, wie hart das Leben sein kann.

1.) Du würdest lieber draußen bleiben, aber es schifft wie aus Eimern und Du hast keinen Schirm dabei.

2.) Du gehst mit in den Laden. 17 Frauenköpfe rucken hoch und schätzen den potentiellen Spanner ab.

3.) Du suchst eine stille Ecke möglichst nahe am Eingang

4.) Du findest diese Ecke, kannst da aber nicht hin, weil Frau will dass Du mit an die Kabine kommst um nichtpassende BH´s in einer anderen Größe zu holen, damit sie sich nicht immer an- und auskleiden musst.

5.) Da Du jetzt an der Kabine stehst, ist der Spannerverdacht der übrigen 17 Frauen zur Gewissheit geworden.

6.) Du willst nur da raus

7.) An der Nachbarkabine wird der Vorhang von einem Luftzug gelupft. Da drin steht Frau Klawuttke, oben ohne, und Du siehst Dinge, die Du niemals sehen wolltest. Die " Dinge" enden ungefähr in Hüfthöhe.

8.) Du weißt, wenn Frau Klawuttke oder eine der anderen 16 Weiber gesehen hätten, dass Du Frau Klawuttkes Gravitationsproblem gesehen hast, wäre jetzt die Polizei unterwegs.

9.) Du willst nur da raus

10.) Der 27ste BH, den Du Deiner Frau gereicht hast, passt

11.) Du willst nur da raus

12.) Geht nicht: " Schatz der passt prima, aber das Muster sieht so doof aus. Ich glaub ich probier noch was anderes"

13.) Das Muster sieht doof aus |bigeyes|kopfkrat. Ja, wen zum Teufel interessiert das Muster ??? Mich interessiert die Verpackung nicht. Und wer bitte, außer mir und Dir wird das Muster jemals zu Gesicht bekommen ??:r

14.) Du willst nur dass sie da rauskommt. 

15.) Inzwischen ist gut eine Stunde vergangen. Dass Du ein Spanner bist, wird von den im Laden befindlichen Frauen an neu eintretende sofort mit scharfen Blicken mitgeteilt. " Da ist ein Perverser", sagen die Blicke der einen. " Die Sau " die der anderen.

16.) Du willst nur da raus. Jetzt, Sofort.

17.) Als Du zum x-ten mal einen BH in einer anderen Größe holen sollst, haust Du Dir den Kopf an einem Regal an. Du kannst nicht kucken wo Du hinläufst, kannst nur auf Deine Fußspitzen schauen. Du weißt, wenn Du den Kopf hebst, kreischt der halbe Laden " Spanner, Sau, Hau ab hier ".
Außerdem möchtest Du unter allen Umständen vermeiden, Frau Klawuttke nochmal oben ohne zu sehen. 

18.) Endlich, nach einer Ewigkeit, ist das Märtyrium zu Ende. Du gehst raus aus dem Laden, atmest tief durch. Ein scharfer Schnaps wäre angebracht, auch zwei oder drei. 

19.) Du traust Dir jetzt auch zu, das Hyänengehege im Zoo zu fegen, ohne dass die Biester eingesperrt werden.

20.) Du brauchst was zum entspannen. Auf direktem Weg fährst Du zum Angelgeschäft. Du triffst dort ganz normale Menschen, trinkst einen Kaffee, kriegst auch den dringend benötigten Schnaps. Laberst mit anderen Anglern, inspizierst die neu eingetroffenen Wobbler, findest zufällig zwei oder drei, die Du unbedingt noch brauchst. Du befingerst ein paar Rollen, lässt die eine oder andere Angelrute in der Hand schwippen.
Du fühlst Dich wohl, geborgen, in Sicherheit.

21.) Deine Frau, die Dich nach dem BH-disaster in den Angelladen begleitet hat, will nach 10 Minuten nur noch da raus. 

22.) Irgendwann bsit Du wieder daheim. Gehst zu Deinen Wobblerkisten und ordnest die Neuen Wobbler liebevoll in die Kisten ein.
Der neue BH Deiner Frau ist inzwischen lieblos in die Wäschekiste geworfen worden. 

23.) Du gehst zu Bett, überlegst. 90 Minuten Miederwarengeschäft, ein BH für 69,-€ dessen Muster wirklich keinen zu interessieren hat. Angst, Not und Entsetzen.
Demgegenüber stehen 30 Minuten Angelladen. Zwei Wobbler für zusammen 16,90. Herrliche Teile, liebevoll aufgenommen und mit einem Muster, das garantiert den fettesten Hecht bringt, den die Welt jemals gesehen hat. Langsam schlummerst Du ein.

24.) Gegen 3.30Uhr wachst Du schweißgebadet aus einem Albtraum auf, in dem ein fetter Hecht mit den Hängebrüsten von Frau Klawuttke versucht hat, Dich mit selbigen zu erschlagen, während er immer wieder " Spanner, Spanner" schreit. 


Angelgeschäfte sind ein Hort der Geborgenheit. Eine Ruhestätte im Klawuttschgen Dschungel der Einkaufspassagen. Ein Ort, wo man sinnvolle und wirklich notwendige Dinge findet. Ein Therapiezentrum für shoppinggeschädigte Ehemänner gleichermaßen. 

Da *kann* gar nichts verwerfliches dran sein.


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Danke Ralf!  #6#6#6


----------



## Quick-Fish (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

|muahahanke Ralle, lang nicht mehr so gelacht! |muahah:


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ja Ralle, Danke dafür. 

Ick muss jetzt mal sehen wie ick meinen Kaffee aus der Tastatur bekomme.....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ralle, Lob und Anerkennung #6 #6. Hab gut gelacht.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Für solche Fälle hat man eine Dunkle Sonnenbrille, einen weißen ausziehbaren Stock und einen gelben Buton mit drei schwarzen Punkten dabei.


Hardcore ist wenn du dann die Mütze abnimmst und in deinen Händen mit der Innenseite nach oben hältst, wobei du auf einem Stuhl vor den Kabinen sitzt.

Deine Frau geht dass nächste mal gerne wieder alleine in die Stadt, und du kannst in ruhe deine Wobbler polieren oder angeln gehen.


----------



## Michl1086 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

geiler Post, Ralle!!! ;-D

und ich---äähh,, ich hab's schon wieder getan.... War gestern bei Muggenthaler in Regensburg und hab mir eine neue _Browning Syntec ZX_-_MH Feeder 360_ für knapp 120,- Öcken geholt... und nur knapp konnte ich der Versuchung einer neuen Rolle dafür widerstehen... hab mir nur ca. 38.194 mal einreden müssen, dass ich doch noch eine "alte" Rolle (perfekt für die neue Rute und ohne momentanen Einsatzzweck) daheim rumliegen hab...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig harten Jungs empfehle ich mal, Frau in ein (seriöses) Miederwarengeschäft zu begleiten,...



Sehr schöne Story, Ralf.
Aber als gestandener Mann machst du auch erschreckend viele Fehler.
a) "seriöses" Geschäft geht schon mal gar nicht
b) man(n) geht natürlich mit in die Umkleide



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Hier kann dir geholfen werden..... http://www.pascha.de/koeln/index.htm



Wer kennt das nicht!
Wir haben uns da auch schon im Aufzug getroffen, weißt du doch. Ich bin in die 11, du in die 7...


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

...ganz großes Kino von Dir heute Ralle :m

Wie aus dem richtigen Leben


----------



## Ecky (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wahnsinn, krieg mich immernoch nich ein!!!!!

Heute hab ich auch 2 Pakete bekommen, natürlich mit Dingen die nicht wirklich nötig sind. 
Zum einen ne Schirmmütze mit Licht, ist ja nich so das is 3 Kopflampen im Keller hab  
Ausserdem noch nen bischen Gas für meine Zeltheizung, warum ich direkt 58 Kartuschen brauch ?????????????????


----------



## Downbeat (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ah wie GEIL Ralle!!

Jetzt hab ich nen Muskelkater im Gesicht, vor lauter Lachen!:m

Eine Nummer härter ist nur noch wenn du dir mal aus Spass nen Nachmittag nimmst und mit zum Frauenarzt gehst, glaub ich.
---------------
Das mit dem unnützen einkaufen kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kauf immer nur was nötig ist, außer vielleicht hier mal ein Spinnerchen oder da mal nen Wobbi. Aber irgendwann bringen grade solche Spasskäufe auch mal den Fisch. Hab übrigens seit Anfang Januar schon alles an Material bis auf 2 Rollen Schnur#6.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Story, Ralf.
> Aber als gestandener Mann machst du auch erschreckend viele Fehler.
> a) "seriöses" Geschäft geht schon mal gar nicht
> b) man(n) geht natürlich mit in die Umkleide
> ...




Ja genau. Mit der 11 habe ich Karten gespielt, aber was du mit dem Typ in Zimmer 7 gemacht hast der da geputzt hat frage ich mich noch heute|kopfkrat#h


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Oh Ralle,
zu gut kenne ich diese Art und Weise des Einkaufs mit meiner Holden.
Manchmal wünscht man sich wirklich die Binde mit den drei schwarzen Punkten und der Gans.
Dauert Stunden bis das alles da hängt und reinpasst wo es sein soll.
Aber mich fragen wozu ich die ganze Zeug brauche das ich schon wieder im
Netz bestellt habe.Na zum Fliegen tüddeln...#c hä Fliegen? ja so sinds sie halt die Weibsleut


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Oder hat schonmal jemand beim laufen einen Schuh unwiederbringbar verloren ? Hä ? Na ?
> 
> ...



Einspruch! Hat ein Kumpel von mir nach einer recht "intensiven" Feierlichkeit geschafft ... Ansosnten muss ich dir aber zu 100% Recht geben.

PS: mein Kollege meinte dein Fehler liege darin mit deine Frau in das "seriöse Miederwarengeschäft" zu gehen, sowas mache man eben nur mit seiner Freundin.
Mangels Frau kann ich das bis jetzt nur bestätigen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Mal ein Thread, wo alle einer Meinung sind... wie das wohl kommt? |rolleyes

Und zum _"Nebenthema"_: 
die (wenigen) Mädels hier im Board halten sich vollständig raus. _(sogar Sten hält die Klappe!)_ |bigeyes
Möglichkeit:
a) sie denken "lass die mal etwas klagen, denn ich weiß ja:"
http://rlv.zcache.com/i_have_the_pussy_so_i_make_the_rules_tshirt-p235288110496412911qn8v_400.jpg
b) so mancher Schuß hier traf doch ins Schwarze.


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Die Qualität der Postings nimmt aber schon stark ab #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: mein Kollege meinte dein Fehler liege darin mit deine Frau in das "seriöse Miederwarengeschäft" zu gehen, sowas mache man eben nur mit seiner Freundin.
> Mangels Frau kann ich das bis jetzt nur bestätigen.



Glaube mir. Mit der Frau geht man in seriöse Geschäfte, mit der Freundin in unseriöse. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wo Ralle 24 Recht hat da hat er Recht.


----------



## Ecky (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Glaube mir. Mit der Frau geht man in seriöse Geschäfte, mit der Freundin in unseriöse. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.




Und wieder einmal trifft Ralle ins Schwarze!!!|good:#r|muahah:


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ja wo sind wir denn? Mit der LAG Unterwäsche kaufen gehen... heißt ihr Siegfried, oder Sissy!? Und zu Hause kocht ihr ihren Freundinnen wohl auch noch lecker Latte Macchiato, mit Schokoflöckchen oben drauf und so...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja wo sind wir denn? Mit der LAG Unterwäsche kaufen gehen... heißt ihr Siegfried, oder Sissy!? Und zu Hause kocht ihr ihren Freundinnen wohl auch noch lecker Latte Macchiato, mit Schokoflöckchen oben drauf und so...



Ich wehre mich entschieden gegen solche diffamierenden Unterstellungen, ohne dass die Hintergründe bekannt sind.

Ziel der Exkursion war ein Elektrowarenfachgeschäft mit einem Himmelskörper im Logo zwecks Prüfung auf Neuanschaffung eines Fernsehgerätes. 
Dass in unmittelbarer Nähe grad ein paar Tage vorher besagtes Miderwarengeschäft eröffnet hatte, entzog sich meiner Kenntnis. Andernfalls wäre ich in eine andere Stadt gefahren. Aber ich hielt besagte Fußgängerzone für weitgehend clean. 

Wie gesagt, hat es an dem Tag geschifft wie Sau. Der Schirm war im Auto und ich wollte nicht im Regen stehen.
In völliger Unterschätzung der Sachlage und deren Folgen habe ich meine Frau in diese Höhle der Verdammnis begleitet. 
Außerdem hatte ich mir in meinem unvorbelasteten Leichtsinn gedacht, dass man in so einem Laden auch ein paar ganz nette Dekorationen finden kann. 

Ich befand mich also in einem nicht schuldfähigen Zustand.


Außerdem, zum Thema Latte Macchiato und Schokoflöckchen.

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, welche ausgefeilten Futterrezepte zum anlocken von Fischen Du veröffentlichst, dann finde ich Latte Macchiato durchaus angemessen.

Jedenfalls bin ich sicher, dass die Fische die man damit fängt um ein vielfaches schmackhafter sein können als diejenigen, die man mit ner Pulle Bier und ner Frikadelle an den Fangplatz zu locken vermag.

:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

bah, welch ekliger Gedanke,
Latte Machiato beim Angeln |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Frikadelle und vor allem die Pulle richtiges Bier ist *unabdingbare Voraussetzung* für ein vernünftiges Angeln!!!
Ich hab mich schon früher über die Kollegen gewundert, die 'ne Thermoskanne Kaffee mit ans Wasser geschleppt haben. Wenn man unbedingt was Warmes braucht, dann reicht doch auch mit Rum verdünntes heißes Wasser.

Aber andersrum: Was meinste, Ralle, was das für 'ne Show gegeben hätte, wenn Du in besagtem Laden in aller Seelenruhe Deine Thermoskanne oder noch besser 'ne Bierflasche mit Bügelverschluss, 'ne Frikadelle und 'nen Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebeln ausgepackt hättest, den neuesten 2011er Katalog vom Angelgroßhändler auf dem Schoß und dann erstmal zweites Frühstück reinwerfen. :m
Anschließend ein satter Rülpser, der den Zwiebelgeruch im ganzen Laden verteilt und sie hätten Dich mit Verachtung gestraft statt zu missbilligen.
Damit kann diese andere Sorte Mensch einfach nicht umgehen. Das verunsichert die total in ihrer vermeintlichen Überlegenheit. Das wirft deren gesamtes Weltbild über den Haufen.
Und wenn Dir trotzdem noch eine zu nahe kommt, z.B. eine Verkäuferin mit Beschützerinstinkt, einfach demonstrativ eine Gesäßhälfte leicht anheben und ein Gesicht machen, als wenn Du gerade einen gewissen Druck aufbaust. Die flüchtet bis weit hinter den Kassentisch, ich sag's Dir!


----------



## DeHeld (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Hmmmm, soll ich mich jetzt für uns Schämen oder soll ich mit lachen!?!


 Schöne BH’s die einen Gewissen Ausschnitt produzieren haben auch eine große Anlockwirkung.
*[FONT=&quot]Wenn man zu Hause allerdings einen Blauwal hältert ist man selbst schuld|gutenach[/FONT]*


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> bah, welch ekliger Gedanke,
> Latte Machiato beim Angeln |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Frikadelle und vor allem die Pulle richtiges Bier ist *unabdingbare Voraussetzung* für ein vernünftiges Angeln!!!




Wer redet denn hier vom Angeln ??:g




Außerdem nimmt mich keinen meiner Familie oder Freunde mehr mit in ein Schicki Micki Feinschmeckerlokal. Denn dort gab es mal einen Eklat in ähnlicher Form,wie von Dir beschrieben.
Aber da war ich vorbereitet.|supergri


Im übrigen fällt mir auf, dass wir hier sowas von off topic sind. Junge,Junge


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im übrigen fällt mir auf, dass wir hier sowas von off topic sind. Junge,Junge



Als TE genehmige ich das!
Einblicke in dein Familienleben sind mindestens ebenso interessant, wie Kaufsucht bei Anglern.

MTV hat mich bereits wegen der Verwertungsrechte angemailt; da ist nun nach "The Osbournes", "Hogan knows best", etc., die Realdoku "The Ralles" in Planung (Alternativtitel für jüngere Zuschauer: "MC Brotha Ralle in'da motherfucking dessous-warehouse")
Ich hab 'Feuer frei' gegeben...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als TE genehmige ich das!
> Einblicke in dein Familienleben sind mindestens ebenso interessant, wie Kaufsucht bei Anglern.
> 
> Prima, seh ich auch so.
> ...





Ich kann für einige Folgen garantieren.

Survive on the fucking flew market
Scandal in'da cracbrained luxury restaurant
Horror in'da fashion boutique
Shot a bloody shirt
Haircutters nightmare
The house is clean, fuck off some tiny dust
Chainsaw experiences
Flower box massacre
Why the fucking car need fucking engine oil ( brush the blood-red warning light)
Fawn vampires sucks my blood
Babymouse horror
From Trash till dawn

u.v.a.

:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

|bigeyes|bigeyes

|kopfkrat

:m
Wat habt ihr denn zum Frühstück geraucht?


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Moin, bzw. Mahlzeit, du Schnarchhahn |gaehn:
wir sind schon unter Strom & voll drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Morgen.#h


Ich hatte zu tun und noch keine Zeit zum Koksen.:m(siehe basteln und . . .)


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Als Freund der l(s)eichten Unterhaltung habe ich viel Spass mit eurem Thread, 
hat mir das Stinger-Knüpfen sehr kurzweilig gestaltet. 

On Topic: 

Das inzwischen unfreiwillig fast tägliche Stingerknüpfen hat mich 
zu einer weiteren Kleinteilbestellung genötigt. 

Da neben dem Vorfachmaterial auch immer 2 Klemmhülsen, 
1 Drilling, Wirbel, Duolock, Gummifisch und dazugehörigem 
Jigkopf flöten gehen war ich schon überrascht wie schnell 
und einfach man mit einer Materialaufstockung, die bis zum 15.02. halten soll 
richtig Geld los wird...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Dann musst Du halt abends so reinhauen, dass die Dröhnung bis zum nächsten Mittag reicht. 

Anfänger:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Gemini schrieb:


> Das inzwischen unfreiwillig fast tägliche Stingerknüpfen hat mich
> zu einer weiteren Kleinteilbestellung genötigt.



Stingerknüpfen?? Is das nicht ganz nah an Häkeln ??|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Da fällt mir grad ein, wir haben einen Boardi, der hat seiner Frau tatsächlich einen Pulli gestrickt.|supergri|supergri

Nä echt jetzt. Ich sach aber nich, wer. :q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Mit häkeln hat das nix zu tun:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_dWxPQDiTCxw/SRa5uoQqOlI/AAAAAAAAAJU/x-16XdRy9yE/s320/stinger.jpg


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad ein, wir haben einen Boardi, der hat seiner Frau tatsächlich einen Pulli gestrickt.|supergri|supergri
> 
> Nä echt jetzt. Ich sach aber nich, wer. :q:q:q




Sag, sag, sag . . .


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

doch nicht noch etwa aus Kamelhaar?
Gruß A.


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ralf, Du hast die Story mit dem TüTü und den zerknitterten Fühlern vergessen! Hummel gegen Windschutzscheibe!


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stingerknüpfen?? Is das nicht ganz nah an Häkeln ??|bigeyes



In dem Fall fast ein Volltreffer, da ich weder Stahl noch Quetschhülsen mehr hatte musste ich Restbestände an Powertress nehmen und habe die Knotenschlaufen über einem Kugelschreiber festgezogen.

Also wie gesagt sehr nah dran


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



angler1996 schrieb:


> doch nicht noch etwa aus Kamelhaar?
> Gruß A.





Nein.

Reste von geflochtener und monofiler . . . :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ralf, Du hast die Story mit dem TüTü und den zerknitterten Fühlern vergessen! Hummel gegen Windschutzscheibe!




Ich sag nix.:m


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Jaaaaa, Ralle 24 !!!


Und dieser legendäre Thread hat morgen Geburtstag und wird 3 Jahre alt!!!!

Ich würde es ja nie wagen, den hier offen zu verlinken...


aber man kann Links ja auch tarnen!!!


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Natürlich nicht Honeyball......  

Zaubern kann ich auch!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

@Karsten


Ich hab hier erst neulich beim Ausisten 'nen Beutel mit alter Wolle von 'ner Ex gefunden, wenn ich dir damit 'ne Freude machen kann.....|wavey:


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich entschieden gegen solche diffamierenden Unterstellungen, ohne dass die Hintergründe bekannt sind.
> 
> Ziel der Exkursion war ein Elektrowarenfachgeschäft mit einem Himmelskörper im Logo zwecks Prüfung auf Neuanschaffung eines Fernsehgerätes.
> Dass in unmittelbarer Nähe grad ein paar Tage vorher besagtes Miderwarengeschäft eröffnet hatte, entzog sich meiner Kenntnis. Andernfalls wäre ich in eine andere Stadt gefahren. Aber ich hielt besagte Fußgängerzone für weitgehend clean.
> ...



Dann bist du also quasi ein Bruder im Geiste von Al Bundy. Der weiß heute auch nicht mehr, warum er sich das alles angetan hat.

Ich jedenfalls bin dem Herrn Familienrichter sehr dankbar, der mich in Minuten von meinem Eheweib befreit hat. Das kostet zwar etwas, ist aber immer noch billiger als "Schahatz... ich hab gaaaar nix anzuziehen!" Aber die Konten beruhigen sich wieder und ich kann vollkommen gelassenen Auges auf eine Auslage eines Miederwarenfachgeschäftes blicken; tangiert mich nicht die Bohne, auch nicht die Auslegeware unter dem Kinn von der Krawuttke!

Im Gegentum. Zu Hause ist ausgemistet. Wo dereinst die ollen Mokkatässchen von Omi einstaubten, da lagern heute meine Rollen. Und im Wohnzimmer steht kein alberner Ikebana-Schaizzdreck, sondern meine Ruten... Bei viermeterachtzig lichter Raumhöhe unterm Giebel geht was. Da stellt man sich am Sonntagmorgen bei miesestem Wetter mit einem Getränk und nem Kumpel daneben und seinen Frühschoppen in original Angelladenathmosphäre... und niemand zickt herum, weil die Farbe der Sitzkiepe so gar nicht mit den Vorhängen harmoniert!

Ich bin jetzt wirklich kein Frauenhasser, aber nach dem Frühsstück sollten sie gegangen sein. Wohin ist mir wurscht, ich geh eh nicht mit. 

Und weißt du warum ich die Fische kulinarisch so verwöhne? Die widersprechen nicht, die brauchen keinen Latte M., die wollen keine öden BHs kaufen gehen... und die müssen auch nicht nach Nussloch gefahren werden; Gruß an Herrrn M. Barth aus B.!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Karsten
> 
> 
> Ich hab hier erst neulich beim Ausisten 'nen Beutel mit alter Wolle von 'ner Ex gefunden, wenn ich dir damit 'ne Freude machen kann.....|wavey:



Sten, hast Du die etwa rasiert?????? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also sowas!!!!


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Im Januar schon so'n Brüller  #6. Ich schmeiß mich hier gleich weg.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

@sunny:
Du musst jetzt nicht versuchen, von Dir selbst abzulenken...:m


sunny schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich nehm sie ja nun fast immer und überall, aber am Wasser möchte ich lieber allein sein.


Auch das war Januar!!!


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Das ist doch Peanuts gegen nen Beutel alter Wolle von der Ex .


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



sunny schrieb:


> Das ist doch Peanuts gegen nen Beutel alter Wolle von der Ex .



Und viel besser, als einen Beutel zu finden, in dem noch die Alte vor sich hinkeimt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Is ja widerlich.|sagnix

Karsten, daß Angebot steht trotzdem, Satz Nadeln is auch dabei.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Aber doch wohl bitte keine Haarnadeln???


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Haarnadeln |bigeyes. Ich hatte da ne ganz andere Stelle im Sinn, die Sten bei seiner Ex rasiert hat . Wenn da Haarnadeln mit bei waren, mein lieber Scholli |scardie: . Da gab es doch mal was, hieß glaube ich, der Bär von Tirol :q. Mist, jetzt krieg ich das Bild nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Wird heutzutage alles maschinell gemacht!

http://lustich.de/bilder/menschen/schamhaar-rasur/


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Bitte back to topic, wenn ich bitten darf.....


----------



## sunny (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wenn er sie zweimal rasiert hat, passt es zumindest zum Trööt-Titel . Aber recht hast du.

@Sten
Also hatte ich doch die richtige Stelle im Kopf  #6.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Bitte back to topic, wenn ich bitten darf.....



Jau, wat war dat nochma??? Stricken???:m


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jau, wat war dat nochma??? Stricken???:m




Ich dachte Feuer machen mit Bibern :m


----------



## daci7 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad ein, wir haben einen Boardi, der hat seiner Frau tatsächlich einen Pulli gestrickt.|supergri|supergri
> 
> Nä echt jetzt. Ich sach aber nich, wer. :q:q:q



Nach begutachtung des Tröts muss ich dazu aber sagen: DER HAT JA GARNICHT SELBST GESTRICKT -.-'
Pfusch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nach begutachtung des Tröts muss ich dazu aber sagen: DER HAT JA GARNICHT SELBST GESTRICKT -.-'
> Pfusch!


 
ne ne, der hatte wohl ne andere Schreibweise loool


----------



## nakman (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Das betrifft die Günstigangler,

Wenn mal jemand in Russland zum Angeln ist,

Dann sollte er mal etwas außenorts auf einen großen "Basar" fahren,
Da bieten die sehr viele günstige sachen an.

Die umgerechnet auf € fast nichts wert sind,
Aal lockstoff 0,25€,
Shimano rolle 10 € [Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen]
Spinner die bei uns 2 € kosten,
kosten dort 1 € von der selben Firma,

Naja wollte nur darauf hinweisen wer mal dort sein wird,
oder ist...

Sollte platz im Koffer freihalten.


----------



## Bluna74 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Michl1086 schrieb:


> und vor drei, vier Wochen: der Plano 7771 - Angelkoffer für ca. 70,- war ja auch n Schnäppchen...



mich hat letzten monat, als ich am rechner saß, eine ebay-seite hypnotisiert und mich gezwungen eben diese box auch zu kaufen...!!! :q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Bluna74 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sag ich doch immer, Angelkataloge sind die Pornohefte für Angler



und wenn man(n) dann, weil man sich ne neue rute mit rolle angeschafft hat, sich daraufhin ein wenig selbst befummelt, wer will`s einem verdenken!
es müssen nicht zwangsläufig die frauen sein, die uns männern den kopf verdreh`n...!!! :vik::m

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> und wenn man(n) dann, weil man sich ne neue rute mit rolle angeschafft hat, sich daraufhin ein wenig selbst befummelt,...



|bigeyes
So langsam krieg ich Angst hier!!!


----------



## Bluna74 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> So langsam krieg ich Angst hier!!!



davor das die frauen dann eventuell out sind...? :q:q#6

es gibt doch mit sicherheit auch angler die etwas andersrum sind, da passt die bolorute bestimmt nicht nur ins futteral...?! ;o)

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich glaub ich kuck mir die Boardis mit denen ich Nachtangeln gehe zukünftig wesentlich genauer an. :g


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

|bigeyes
Ähem... äääääääääähhh... öööh...
;+
gaaaaaaaaanz ruhig, aaaalles wird bestimmt wieder gut...
|pftroest:
und Hilfe gibts eventuell hier
http://lenkerunddenker.blogspot.com/2010/08/onans-sunde-und-die-bekampfung-des.html

ich muss jetzt auch mal eben weg!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ähem... äääääääääähhh... öööh...
> ;+
> gaaaaaaaaanz ruhig, aaaalles wird bestimmt wieder gut...
> ...



Unterschätzt mir die Gefahren der Fleischeslust nicht!!|znaika:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H15qUQ6Vjus


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

psssst, isser weg?
|bigeyes
sehr geiles Video, Sten!!! #6
Aber ich verdrück mich lieber noch'n wenig...


----------



## wilhelm (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

*Sten *das Video ist ja allererste Sahne.#6
Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum ich immer einen so trockenen Hals habe:g,ich glaube ich bin schon fast trocken gefallen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## guifri (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Franky schrieb:


> Sowatt?
> *pling*
> http://www.weberstephen.de/Default....tID=PROD361&pagetitle=One-Touch+Premium+57+cm
> *plong*
> #h #c :q :q :q



nee...schlimmer..sowatt

http://cdn.cloudfiles.mosso.com/c128031/sc-image/6/9/2/e/692e869dac1d295f94cd69e2a24256da.jpg


----------



## guifri (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja selbstverständlich. Ich besitze kein einziges Teil, das ich nicht aus vernunftgesteuerten Gründen gekauft habe. Ich kann für jedes einzelne Teil einen plausiblen Grund nennen, für jeden einzelnen meiner ungefähr 200 Wobbler.
> 
> Oft erschließt sich der Grund ja auch erst beim betrachten des Objektes im Angelladen oder im Katalog. Das wird dann mit einem Impulskauf verglichen, was aber totaler Quatsch ist. Es ist lediglich das Erkennen und schließen einer Lücke im persönlichen Bestand.
> 
> ...





Auch ein Merkmal der Sucht: VERDRÄNGUNG!!!


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Mal zurück zum Thema ... hab grad mit meiner Freundin telefoniert - dabei ist in etwa das gleiche Thema aufgekommen. 

Mein Komentar "Ich hab ja momentan eigentlich alles ...".



Dann hab ich mal in "Mein Ebay" reingeschaut 
Ich beobachte momentan .... 12 Ruten und 9 Rollen und grob überschlagen etwas über 30 Auktionen mit "Kleinteilen" wie KuKös, Messer, Vorfächer, Kisten und was sonst noch so das Anglerherz höher schlagen lässt.

Und alles Sachen die noch DRINGEND gebraucht werden. Zum Beispiel für die nächste Raubfischsaison ...

:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



guifri schrieb:


> Auch ein Merkmal der Sucht: VERDRÄNGUNG!!!



Quatsch, ich verdräng nix. Und Deinen Vorwurf werde ich einfach nicht mehr beachten.


|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich zitiere mal die WHO:
_"...Die sichere Diagnose "Abhängigkeit" wird nur gestellt, wenn irgendwann während des letzten Jahres drei oder mehrere der folgenden Kriterien gleichzeitig vorhanden waren:_


 _Ein starker Wunsch oder eine Art Zwang, psychoaktive Substanzen zu konsumieren_
 _Verminderte Kontrollfähigkeit bezüglich des Beginns, der Beendigung und der Menge des Konsums_
 _Ein körperliches Entzugssyndrom bei Beendigung oder Reduktion des Konsums, nach gewiesen durch die substanzspezifischen Entzugssymptome oder durch die Aufnahme der gleichen oder einer nahe verwandten Substanz um Entzugssymptome zu mildern oder zu vermeiden_
 _Nachweis einer Toleranz. Um die ursprünglich durch niedrigere Dosen erreichten Wirkungen der psychotropen Substanz hervorzurufen, sind zunehmend höhere Dosen erforderlich. Eindeutige Beispiele hierfür sind die Tagesdosen von AlkoholikerInnen und Opiatabhängigen, die bei Konsumenten ohne Toleranzentwicklung zu einer schweren Beeinträchtigung oder sogar zum Tode führen würden_
 _Fortschreitende Vernachlässigung anderer Vergnügen oder Interessen zu Gunsten des Substanzkonsums, erhöhter Zeitaufwand, um die Substanz zu beschaffen, zu konsumieren oder sich von den Folgen zu erholen_
 _Anhaltender Substanzkonsum trotz des Nachweises eindeutig schädlicher Folgen, wie z. B. Leberschädigung durch exzessives Trinken, depressive Verstimmungen infolge starken Substanzkonsums oder drogenbedingte Verschlechterung kognitiver Funktionen. Es sollte dabei festgestellt werden, dass der/die KonsumentIn sich tatsächlich über Art und Ausmaß der schädlichen Folgen im Klaren war oder dass zumindest davon auszugehen ist"_
Nun muss man das etwas umformulieren im Richtung 'Kaufsucht von Angelkram' und...
...Ralf, du bist am Arsch.
Ich auch.


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal die WHO:
> _"...Die sichere Diagnose "Abhängigkeit" wird nur gestellt, wenn irgendwann während des letzten Jahres drei oder mehrere der folgenden Kriterien gleichzeitig vorhanden waren:_
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab das Gefühl daß ich dringend mit meinem Arzt reden muss. :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal die WHO:
> _"..._
> 
> _Nachweis einer Toleranz. Um die ursprünglich durch niedrigere Dosen erreichten Wirkungen der psychotropen Substanz hervorzurufen, sind zunehmend höhere Dosen erforderlich. Eindeutige Beispiele hierfür sind die Tagesdosen von AlkoholikerInnen und Opiatabhängigen, die bei Konsumenten ohne Toleranzentwicklung zu einer schweren Beeinträchtigung oder sogar zum Tode führen würden_




Daher auch das alte Sprichwort: Übung macht den Meister!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal die WHO:
> _"...Die sichere Diagnose "Abhängigkeit" wird nur gestellt, wenn irgendwann während des letzten Jahres drei oder mehrere der folgenden Kriterien gleichzeitig vorhanden waren:_
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin keineswegs am Arsch, sondern ein vernunftgesteuerter, rationaler Mensch. Wie alle Angler halt. :vik:


----------



## Eisbär14 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Genau , vernuftgesteuert wie alle Angler.
Wir können ohne Wasser nicht egal ob was beißt und beim Wort *Meerforelle *fangen alle an zu sabbern #:

Gerade eben ist mein Bindestock mit der Post gekommen und noch ne Menge Krims Krams.....

...ich habs schon wieder getan...


----------



## Bluna74 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kuck mir die Boardis mit denen ich Nachtangeln gehe zukünftig wesentlich genauer an. :g



selbst wenn du dir meine letzten zitate reinziehst, brauchst du, hinsichtlich dieser argumente, keine bedenken bei mir haben! was heissen soll...

NEIN, ich bin NICHT schwul... :vik:

wahr halt nur mal so in den raum geworfen... |wavey:


----------



## Downbeat (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

mir fiel heute die Decke auf den Kopf also ab zum Shop... nur mal gucken.
Ergebniss 2 neue Mepps, 1 Trendex mini, `ne neue SortiBox und eine von den zwei fehlenden Schnursorten.(Hab auch gleich mal 500 statt 250 Meter genommen )

Ich schwöre es war ein Versehen!#c

Bin ich süchtig?|kopfkrat NEIN:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> selbst wenn du dir meine letzten zitate reinziehst, brauchst du, hinsichtlich dieser argumente, keine bedenken bei mir haben! was heissen soll...
> 
> NEIN, ich bin NICHT schwul... :vik:
> 
> wahr halt nur mal so in den raum geworfen... |wavey:




Ah watt, rumgeblödelt wird. Bloß nix ernst nehmen, was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Nachdem heute 10 Japan Wobbler eingetroffen sind,kam die Frage von Frauchen .........

"Renè, was ist das schon wieder ???"     

Ich hab ihr dann gesagt....Mäuschen das war`s erst einmal. 

Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das spätestens am Sa. die nächsten 10 eindrudeln |rotwerden.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Du bist ein Mann! 
Also lüge wie ein Hund!
Sag, du kannst ihr das nicht zeigen, da ja immer irgendein Geburts-, Hochzeitstag oder so'n Gedöns ansteht.
_(Verpenn den dann aber bloß nich!)_


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Valentinstag passt da ganz gut :m

(Aber was sieht von der verpackung so ähnlich aus???)


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Vielleicht...
http://www.novum.tv/ophoria-beyond-1-g-spot-vibe-p-207265.html
|rotwerden


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mann!
> Also lüge wie ein Hund!


Das muss ich erstmal festhalten! Was eine Aussage!! Signaturwürdig 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht...
> http://www.novum.tv/ophoria-beyond-1-g-spot-vibe-p-207265.html
> |rotwerden



Auf was für Seiten bist du denn da shcon wieder ... nenene!
Meinst du man kann auch Angelhändler davon überzeugen ihre Pakete "neutral" zu verpacken?


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich muss zugeben, Daci, der ist geklaut.
Von einem der beeindruckensten, ehrwürdigsten 
Dichter und Denker unserer Zeit, 
dem großen Al Bundy.
:vik:

Und der Link... naja...
das kann man dann später immer noch besorgen zum Valentinstag,
und sagen, das war das Wobblerpaket.
Nebeneffekt:
Entweder "du" bist angeln und "sie" hat Beschäftigung
oder wenn das Wetter zum angeln zu schäbbich ist,
haben beide etwas Spaß.
Ist doch allen gedient.


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, Daci, der ist geklaut.
> Von einem der beeindruckensten, ehrwürdigsten
> Dichter und Denker unserer Zeit,
> dem großen Al Bundy.
> :vik:[...]


Na den hätte ich natürlich erkennen müssen ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=algLNxPF5xM


----------



## guifri (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ah watt, rumgeblödelt wird. Bloß nix ernst nehmen, was hier geschrieben wird.



Wie jetzt? 

Und ich dachte, ich könnte hier ernsthaft über meine Probleme reden....#c#c#c

Vielleicht identifziert sich jemand mit dem untigen Text, gell Ralle? |bigeyes


Kaufsucht

Die Kaufsucht ist das zwanghafte Verlangen danach, etwas zu kaufen. Dabei zählt nicht der gekaufte Gegenstand, sondern allein die Handlung des Kaufens. Das Kaufen gibt dem Betroffenen ein schönes Gefühl, erfüllt sein Leben scheinbar mit Sinn und lässt kurzzeitig die Sorgen vergessen.


Aber zu Hause ist das gute Gefühl, sich etwas gegönnt zu haben, meist vorbei. Also gehen die Betroffenen wieder Einkaufen. Die gekauften Waren werden versteckt oder vernichtet, weil der Betroffene sich seiner Sucht schämt oder sie zu verbergen versucht. Ohne psychotherapeutische Behandlung kann die Erkrankung ein Leben lang bestehen bleiben (bzw. bis zum finanziellen Ruin des Betroffenen).

Hinter der Kaufsucht verbergen sich ganz unterschiedliche Ursachen: Ängste, Depressionen, innere Leere, geringes Selbstwertgefühl. Das Kaufen ist der Versuch, diese Gefühle in Griff zu bekommen. Der Betroffene kommt in einen Teufelskreis: negative Gefühle wie Ärger, Stress führen zum Kaufen. Das Kaufen führt nach kurzer Zeit zu Schuldgefühlen, Depressionen. Diese werden mit erneuten Käufen zu bewältigen versucht.

Die Wurzeln für das Suchtverhalten liegen in der Kindheit: Mangel an Zuwendung und Anerkennung, Mangel an Liebe und Geborgenheit. Betroffene mussten sich die Zuwendung der Eltern verdienen, durften Gefühle nicht frei äußern. Sie haben erlebt, dass sie als Person nicht wichtig sind. Als Entschädigung gab es Spielzeug. Als Erwachsene haben sie nicht gelernt, sich selbst ein gesundes Selbstwertgefühl zu verschaffen.

Manche Menschen haben als Kind auch unter materieller Entbehrung gelitten und werden aus diesem Mangelempfinden heraus kaufsüchtig. Der Kauf bedeutet einen Ersatz an Zuwendung. haben nicht gelernt, sich mit Konflikten auseinanderzusetzen. Probleme in der Familie, Sorgen um den Arbeitsplatz oder Einsamkeit werden mit Kaufen verdrängt. Besonders Frauen wollen mit dem Kaufen von Kleidung, Make-up und Schmuck ihre Unzufriedenheit mit ihrem Äußern bekämpfen - Männer häufen eher technische Geräte und Computer oder Angelkram an.

Auch gesellschaftliche Bedingungen spielen eine Rolle: Das Kaufen ist gesellschaftlich akzeptiert und wird gefördert. Scheckkarten erleichtern das Geldausgeben ebenso wie Bestellungen über den Katalog oder über das Internet. Die Folgen der Kaufsucht, die oft jahre- und jahrzehntelang anhält, sind verheerend. Es drohen Überschuldung, Diebstahl oder Unterschlagung von Geld und der finanzielle Ruin. Häufig kommen die Betroffenen mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt (wie z.B wegen Angeln mit lebendem KöFi). Seit einigen Jahren ist die Kaufsucht von der Deutschen Gesellschaft Zwangserkrankungen als Krankheit anerkannt worden.
Selbsthilfegruppen

In den USA und Kanada gibt es Selbsthilfegruppen für Kaufsüchtige: "Shopaholics fishing articles Anonymous" - die Anonymen Angelkramkaufsüchtigen


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mann!
> Also lüge wie ein Hund!
> Sag, du kannst ihr das nicht zeigen, da ja immer irgendein Geburts-, Hochzeitstag oder so'n Gedöns ansteht.
> _(Verpenn den dann aber bloß nich!)_


 
So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen ,da spricht wohl jemand aus Erfahrung :m?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Natürlich. 
Bist nur 3 Jahre jünger als ich, wirst also selbst genügend aus Fehlern gelernt habe, hmmm? 

Zurück zum Thema:
Gestern mit meinen Jungs das Ziel des diesjährigen Angelurlaubs beschlossen. Danach
Schritt 1: alles im www über den Tümpel gelesen, was auf die Schnelle zu finden war
Schritt 2: Die Frage, 'was brauch ich alles dafür zusätzlich noch'? 
Liste gemacht, Kataloge gewälzt, morgen zum Händler...
ICH LIEBE ES!!!


----------



## Bluna74 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

vorhin gerade ne bestellbestätigung im emailpostfach gefunden.........und dann noch von Askari.......ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst........ich war`s nicht(natürlich nicht)...... annehmen werd ich`s trotzdem wenn der bote vor der tür steht.......is "BESTIMMT WAS FÜR MICH DRIN" wenn`s von Askari kommt?!?!?! 

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Messebesuch Dortmund Jagd & Hund:
Wollte da eigentlich nur ein paar Bekannte treffen, was auch gut geklappt hat.
Für die Händler hatte ich mir extra eine Einkaufsliste erstellt, was ich noch brauche; stand kaum was drauf, ca. 5 spezielle Artikel.
Davon habe ich keine neinzigen gefunden.
Stattdessen 8 Kunstköder mitgebracht, die ich in meiner Riesenkiste kaum noch unterkriege #q
Ich muss dringend ein paar Hänger haben, damit Platz in die Kiste kommt.


----------



## Bluna74 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich muss dringend ein paar Hänger haben




aber nicht in der hose...?! :vik::vik:

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich buddel meinen alten Kaufrausch-Thread mal wieder aus, denn es gibt ein Problem:

Ich hab Langeweile, 
will mir irgendwas an Angelkrams bestellen, 
aber brauch so überhaupt gar nix! 
Wie ätzend!

Da zieht man durch die Onlineshops, eblöd,... und irgendwie |gaehn:

Kunstköder, Futter & Knödel für dies Jahr, einfach genug da.
Hardware auch. Und bin mit allem gut zufrieden, muss nix verbessern, erneuern.

Nun irgend'ne noch gute Geflochtene zum spielen mit den Katzen zu benutzen nur um mir dann 'ne neue zu kaufen, ist zu blöd.
Es muss schon irgendwie Sinn & Zweck haben.

Los Jungs, fixt mich an, will tolle Vorschläge an _außergewöhnlichem(!)_, aber sinnvollen Krempel. 


_(Ja, ich könnt auch meinen Therapeuten oder ein Callgirl anrufen oder mich in eine bessere Welt dröhnen, so schlau bin ich auch. Will aber Angelzeugsvorschläge!)_


----------



## Siever (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Du wolltest doch mal ne Jerkcombo...  . Und für die Ruhr und die Barben brauchste dringend ne neue Feederrute   Sonst buche doch irgendwo nen Wochenendtrip...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Moin kati
sone ganz lange pose mit gewichten unten dran(unterlegscheiben)
und beim ersten transport geht sie kaputt.:c


mfg nobbi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Du könntest dir einen abgerichteten Kormoran aus China kommen lassen!


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wie siehts mit deinem Wallergerät aus? Da gibts einige feine Spielerein


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du könntest dir einen abgerichteten Kormoran aus China kommen lassen!


kati kommt alleine die brauch nicht sone made aus China.


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



Siever schrieb:


> Sonst buche doch irgendwo nen Wochenendtrip...


Ich sagte doch, _keine_ Drogen & Nutten, du Ferkel. 



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du könntest dir einen abgerichteten Kormoran aus China kommen lassen!


Wobei ein gr. Opiumrohr & ne kl. Chi... |kopfkrat

Ach was!
Angelgedöns such ich!
Feederruten, Wallerzeugs... alles genug da.
Irgendwas Schönes, Kleines, Durchgeknalltes, ganz Besonderes, Exotisches... was der gewöhnliche Laden & Onlineshop gar nicht kennt, aber mit Sinn & Zweck, was es nur bei Fishing Red Neck in Alabama oder Fishi-Fishi in Pjöngjang gibt.
Da muss euch Freaks doch was einfallen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Irgendwas Schönes, Kleines, Durchgeknalltes, ganz Besonderes, Exotisches... was der gewöhnliche Laden & Onlineshop gar nicht kennt, aber mit Sinn & Zweck, was es nur bei Fishing Red Neck in Alabama oder Fishi-Fishi in Pjöngjang gibt.
> Da muss euch Freaks doch was einfallen.




Wart, da hab ich was für dich...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Hier, dieses Teil hab ich mir vorletzten Winter aus Japan mitbringen lassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich kam vergangenen Sommer noch nicht dazu, den Käfer mal zu testen, wenn ich mal bei hochstehender Sonne am Wasser war, immer bewölkt, aber diesen Sommer....:l


----------



## SnakeEater (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Hat er doch schon...

"Livingston Lures"-Wobbler

mit Soundchip, der bei Wasserkontakt "Baitsounds" abspielt xD


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

War da nich so'n Boardkollege hier, der dir das Ding... Erinnere mich dünne an irgendwie so was.
Sieht ja interessant _(=schön krank  )_ aus.
Mach ma Link, Video, sonstwas. Was kann das Krabbelviech?

Und gern weitere Vorschläge.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



kati48268 schrieb:


> War da nich so'n Boardkollege hier, der dir das Ding... Erinnere mich dünne an irgendwie so was.
> Sieht ja interessant _(=schön krank  )_ aus.
> Mach ma Link, Video, sonstwas. Was kann das Krabbelviech?



Ganz genau, die Mutter eines Boardies war auf den Inseln und der wollte wissen, was man sich da mitbringen läßt, ich diesen Käfer angeregt und in der Tat, 'nen Monat später hatte ich ein Päckchen.:k

In diesem Sinne nomal Herzlichen Dank an Mordsfisch, vielleicht liest er hier ja rein und hat seinen Käfer schon am Wasser gehabt, meiner hatte nur 'nen Funktionstest auf meinem Köfiteich, wie gesagt, war nie wirklich bei gut Sonne und relativer Windstille zum Spinnen draußen, aber dieses Jahr wird das Teil mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft.

Funzt wie ein Crawler, der in den Pausen vibriert:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjTrtOLYpGc


----------



## Franky (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

@ Kati:
Wie viel Kaurimuscheln darf das Spielzeuch denn kosten???


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ach Franky, das ist ja immer so relativ.
 Steht da eine Hübsche an der Bar, fragt man ob man ihr einen teuren Drink austun darf.
 Steht da eine 10+, fragt man ob man ihr ein Auto kau... :q


----------



## madpraesi (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

10+ |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes

|kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wie wäre es damit Kati.?
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...oQmDlO4fB4RRlcVVHIV_IsEmZfmbLZVuLT5XWBKOThURg


----------



## phirania (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...GQSutUn5j9Ao8Kn0escZpxtNDOrnPTYxTCgWB8CoRq3Q0


----------



## Bobster (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Für Kati ist doch genau das hier mal angesagt:

http://www.bissclips.tv/deinevideos/raubfischangeln/der-dildo-wobbler-552.html


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

möchte nicht zur nachahmung raten mit was v..... denn dann eure maus
wenn ihr fischen seid???????????????????????


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Na, ich weiß net. |kopfkrat
Die älteren, erfahrenen (Hecht)Damen scheinen mir doch auf größere Teaser zu stehen


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Moin!

Wie wärs denn mit so ner Echolot-Pose:

http://www.amazon.de/Humminbird-Echolot-SmartCast-35e-Fischfinder-Armband/dp/B000OYGEYS

Sieht für mich aus, als ob man sowas unbedingt haben müsste! :q

LG,
frank


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

So'n Wurfecholot hat er schon. 

Aber die günstigere & bessere Variante; Typ Adalkra/Dot Matrix/... wie die auch alle bei ebay heissen.

So unsinnig sind die gar nicht. Hab das auf'm Ruderboot benutzt, bevor ich ein richtiges Echo hatte (und mach das auch heut noch, wenn ich keine Lust habe das gr. Echo mitzuschlören) und häng das an das ferngesteuerte Köderboot, welches auch kein eingebautes hat.
Die können zwar nicht wirklich Strukturen genau darstellen, aber die Tiefe unterm Kiel ist schon recht genau.


Wollte das Dingens tatsächlich auch mal als Pose einsetzten, bin aber immer drüber weg gekommen.
Danke für die Erinnerung!
Idee dazu: beim Forellenangeln im tieferen See das Ding als Pose ein Stück schleppen, schauen ob Fische im Messbereich sind und wie tief.
Dann entsprechend Schnur nachlassen und den Köder auf passender Höhe servieren.
Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich habe diese Sucht bei Posen und Spinnködern aller Art. 
Gefühlt und realistisch bestimmt 250 Posen in meinen Boxen und bestimmt so um die 100 Spinnköder. Aber ich komme ums verrecken nicht an einer schönen Pose oder einem interessanten Köder vorbei.


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Hi!

Jo, wir Angler sind wirklich eine Klasse für sich...

Da geht man zum Dealer, nur um ein paar Maden zu kaufen, für den morgigen Angeltag.

Ist man dann wieder zu Hause, braucht man für die Unterbringung der Maden im Kühlschrank (und der paar anderen Kleinigkeiten in den diversen Boxen) locker mal ne Halbe Stunde!
Und dann hat man auch noch 50 Glocken im Laden gelassen!

Das *Teuerste*, was es für Angler zu kaufen gibt, ist *ne kleine Dose Maden*.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich nur Maden für den nächsten Tag kaufen will, bin ich 50€ los, es ist einfach zum :c !

Heute wieder! #d

LG,
frank


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ja da hast du absolut recht. Ich habe einen Bekannten von mir, der hat sämtlich Shimano Stellas bei sich zu hause liegen. Also auch die Sondereditionen mit Limitierungen und deren Nummern.


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Na, das ist ja schon wieder eine eigene Klasse für sich!

Ich meine, wie Angler sind ja schon Jäger (Fische) Sammler (Tackle), aber wenn dann noch die spezielle, übergeordnete Sammlerleidenschaft dazu kommt... dann Gute Nacht!

Ich hoffe wirklich, daß ich davon verschont bleibe.

50 Glocken pro Madendose reichen mir und genügend Vitrinen, um so viele Angelrollen unterzubringen, hab ich eh nicht.

Also toi,toi toi!

LG,
frank


----------



## paulmeyers (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich hab auch grad mein Geburtstagsgeschenk bestellt.

Das wird  wieder  ein Hallo werden wenn es klar wird wieviel denn so ein paar Köderboxen kosten  Aber ist ja mein Geburtstag ...


----------



## SnakeEater (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Wer sich zum Geburtstag Köderboxen kauft ist selber schuld!


----------



## paulmeyers (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

http://www.zesox.de/Zielfisch/Angelsets/Meiho-VS-3080-Deluxe-Komplett-Set.html

...

ich komm schon zurecht, danke!


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> ... wieviel denn so ein paar Köderboxen kosten...


Du Glücklicher!
Die Freude, die es erst macht, die alle (mit Neuware) zu befüllen :m


----------



## paulmeyers (1. April 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Bis Freitag soll ein Teil schon geliefert sein. Freu mich auch schon drauf das ding zu bestücken, befürchte aber das das Ding nicht reicht und ich mir gleich noch nen satz, dann für Neues, bestellen muss


----------



## paulmeyers (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Da passt echt ne Menge rein:



















Puh sind das schlechte Bilder...


----------



## Riesenangler (14. April 2014)

*AW: Ich hab's schon wieder getan*

Ich habe mir am Freitag noch mal eben schnell eine zweite Siebener Stippe für meine Hegeangeln vom Boot aus gekauft. War nicht wirklich nötig, dient nur der Linderung meiner Tacklesucht. Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal bei Moritz in Nauen vorbeischauen, ob es was neues gibt und zack ist man auch schon einen Hunderter los.


----------

